# Google- Linzess, New Drug for IBS and Chronic Constipation, Now Available in ... - Gastroenterology & Endoscopy News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Linzess, New Drug for IBS and Chronic Constipation, Now Available in ...*
*Gastroenterology & Endoscopy News*
30 for the treatment of constipation-predominant *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*-C) and chronic idiopathic constipation (CIC) in adults who do not respond to standard treatments, became available in U.S. pharmacies. Linzess is being copromoted in the *...*
Ironwood Pharmaceuticals Provides Fourth Quarter 2012 Investor Update<nobr>MarketWatch (press release)</nobr>
Ironwood reports $19.2M in constipation drug sales<nobr>Pharmaceutical Processing</nobr>

<nobr>*all 17 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

